
1. August Bitcoin will probably hardfork - Handgemenge
https://www.bitcoincash.org/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Bitcoin will never be the cash replacement that people want it to be. Just the
fact that it has a limited number of coins makes it a problem. Adding
transaction capabilities is a problem since ultimately it destabilizes the
trust for it. Every time people need to change the code they'll be a danger of
a fork which destroys a little bit of a trust. The fix is to use it as a base
for a token based network that can be used for transactions.

~~~
Handgemenge
> Bitcoin will never be the cash replacement that people want it to be. Just
> the fact that it has a limited number of coins makes it a problem.

There will in fact never be more than 21 million bitcoin. But these are
already 2100 trillion Satoshi today. This divisibility can be expanded in the
future.

